# Fleetwood Nautical College



## sparkie2182

Any Takers?????????????????????


----------



## 6639

my mother worked there as cook in charge, in the days when Ted Heath was p.m.she could tell a few tales, she could?


----------



## sparkie2182

she would have supervised my chips..........nnp651...........

lovely they were .........

i remember it was a mrs gabbitas when i jioned in 1971..........


----------



## 6639

she was a b****y good cook, god bless her, but stood no nonsence.once threw a jug of orange juice over a cadet 'cos he called her a silly ol' moo. she was a red head and lived upto the trait. still got the spanking marks on my assienda to proove it!


----------



## sparkie2182

yes...............

it shows how times have changed.................

it would have ended in a court case these days......

i was there when ted heath visited the college when he was p.m..........

being a yachtsman......the college was on his list of "must visits" when he was in the fylde region.

i remember being in the library when he came in with his entourage.......
all silence and deep study...............

just like any other day really..............

best regards............


----------



## 6639

He was my mother's hero, said she'd vote for a pig if it were dressed in blue. when I said Ted looked like a pig, she chased me all over the house with a slipper. She was on the serving hatch that day, and her knees went to jelly when she served him a meal. I think only meeting the Pope would have surpassed that moment for her! Her name was Ida, (Irene as she told all who asked as she didn't like the name Ida) Pritchard


----------



## sparkie2182

i must have know her nhp.......but my memory isnt so wonderfull these days.....

i do remember....... no one ever went hungry though, and my daily plate of chips always went down a treat.

funny, but i dont remember eating anything else in those days.........


----------



## Eric Walter

*Fleetwood Navigation School*

I did my pre-sea at Fleetwood Navigation School 1963/64. At that time the school was situated in a building on Station Road, just off Dock Street. The radio lads used an annexe in an old school which I think was on Blakiston Street.
The head of the school was Captain Carruthers. Other staff were Roger Scholes, Bruce Taylor, and Neil Robertson. Another popular member of staff was 'Jed' Stone who looked after the trawler lads but taught us ropework. A less popular member of staff was John Shaw, a non-seafarer, who took us for maths and physics.
Cadets I remember were Brian Raven of Irlam who joined Manchester Liners, Sid Barnish and ? Bates (Bibby Line) of Preston, ? Worthington of Carleton, near Blackpool, Norman ? of Derby and ? ? of Wrea Green (South American Saint). At the time the main focus of attention was the "Burridge Blonde" who worked in Burridge's cafe and newsagents which was frequented by the lads.

I returned in 1968 to do my Second Mates. By then the new college had opened at Broadwater. I think it was called Lancashire Nautical College in those days and the lads focus of attention was now one of the young secretaries (brunette with gorgeous eyes) who worked at the college.

Happy days

Eric Walter


----------



## sparkie2182

thanks eric........

capt "charlie" carruthers..........principle

"pat" shaw.........as u say.........non seafarer but high in the power game

tom stone........lieut cdr R.N.R.........spent his war fishing for u-boats.
a "real" seaman and splendid man.......always wore blue pinstripe "demob" suits........but not a better man sailed the sea.

i dont remember the ladies in your post eric..........cos i was too busy studying to notice...........


----------



## 6639

Ohhhh, Eric. I suppose you'd have crawled over broken glass , as they say? Reminds me of other days of a certain lady called Linda Shannon?


----------



## Eric Walter

Careful Neil or people will get the wrong impression.

Eric


----------



## aspinani

did my deck officer traing there periodically from 78 to 82 - was located on the entrance to Flletwood at that time off the main roundabout.
The accomodation looked like a building exploding with blue boils - i think eventually got barred from most of the pubs in Fleetwood and Cleveleys - but Blackpool was far more accomodating!!

Food was ok whilst we were there two - joined with a group of 12 other BP deck cadets - 2 weeks induction then off to Iran on a chartered ship - 78/79 - right at the time of the revolution - 7 months on board and only got off once - great first trip !!


----------



## moaf

I'm going to swing it round here, I was there in 94 doing a maritime foundation course because i did crap at school. Best year of my life and as a 16 year old really sorted me out. I'm a chief now and have Fleetwood to thank for it!


----------



## MartynS

*Fleetwood Nautical College 1972 to 1974*

It was still Fleetwood Nautical College when I did my induction there as a naive 16 year old staying at the Royal National Mission for Deep Sea Fishermen in 1972. After 2 weeks there I went off to join the Worcestershire (Bibby Line) in Hamburg and was taken to the Reeperbahn for the bits of my induction that Fleetwood Nautical College left out!!!!

I did a double header on the Worcestershire and then a trip on the Cheshire, which took me well over the requisite 12 months seatime before I could go back to Fleetwood

By the time I got back to Fleetwood in late 1973 on the ONC Nautical Studies Course, I was a lot less naive and my memories seem to revolve mainly around McGinty's Goat in Blackpool (where I was in overflow digs on Warbreck Drive) and the then college anthem of Hi Ho Silver Lining of Jeff Beck fame!

Those were the days!!!!

Once I became an Uncert 3/O, Bibby's had no inclination to return me to Fleetwood to complete my ticket and their refusal to let me go back to college was ultimately my reason for leaving. I hadn't intended to permanently leave the sea at that time, just change companies, but I was young and foolish and did not make sure that I had another Line to go to before I quit. 

Martyn Sutton






ezzer said:


> I did my pre-sea at Fleetwood Navigation School 1963/64. At that time the school was situated in a building on Station Road, just off Dock Street. The radio lads used an annexe in an old school which I think was on Blakiston Street.
> The head of the school was Captain Carruthers. Other staff were Roger Scholes, Bruce Taylor, and Neil Robertson. Another popular member of staff was 'Jed' Stone who looked after the trawler lads but taught us ropework. A less popular member of staff was John Shaw, a non-seafarer, who took us for maths and physics.
> Cadets I remember were Brian Raven of Irlam who joined Manchester Liners, Sid Barnish and ? Bates (Bibby Line) of Preston, ? Worthington of Carleton, near Blackpool, Norman ? of Derby and ? ? of Wrea Green (South American Saint). At the time the main focus of attention was the "Burridge Blonde" who worked in Burridge's cafe and newsagents which was frequented by the lads.
> 
> I returned in 1968 to do my Second Mates. By then the new college had opened at Broadwater. I think it was called Lancashire Nautical College in those days and the lads focus of attention was now one of the young secretaries (brunette with gorgeous eyes) who worked at the college.
> 
> Happy days
> 
> Eric Walter


----------



## jaydeeare

I attended my Navigation Cadet Training here in '67 to '68.

I remember Capt. Carruthers well. He was a short stocky man who had his own table at lunchtime. Whenever we raised or lowered the ensign he would watch to see if it ever touched the ground, 6p in the Lifeboat Box if it did!

Jed Stone was a real ace character. We had him for Practical Seamanship, ropework and stitching (either a ditty bag or a rucksack).

Pat Shaw was held in awe, as his wife was Swedish, I believe. He kicked off he rugby team as well.

As for Linda the secretary!!! WOW!!! What a stunner!!

Also remembering Mr. Ollerton, (Master Mariner), Mr. Wilson (English and Librarian), "Isaac" Hunt (PE), Dougie Stott (Navigation and Physics). Finally, I believe that Roger Scholes became the Principal after Capt. Carruthers retired.

One thing I will remember well were the Monday morning inspections. We had to be smart in those days!

Well, my Navigation days came to an abrupt end when I went for my Seaman's Docs and failed on my eyesight. So I returned to the College on a Sparks Course. Failed the finals too many times, so I left in '70.

So, from the Sparks Lecturers, Mr. Pilgrim, "Abu" Can't remember his surname now - sorry, Hughie McGurk, Don Bee.

Anyway, this is sad, but I still have my college cap! I found it tucked away in my wardrobe this weekend. This find got me harking back 40 years - hence my finding and registering on this excellent site! so, for all your 'pleasure', I've here is the picture of the Fleetwood Nautical college cap badge. I'm sure it will bring back a number of memories for past Students!

Oh! I almost forgot the mother of an old friend of mine, Mrs. Packer in the Office with the delectable Linda (whose legs never seemed to end).


----------



## sparkie2182

jaydeeare.............

"abu" watson.......... also known as neville..........

the "abu" came about, cos they was the registration letters of his campervan........simple as that.

you see how informative s.n. can be after all these years?

don bee, ted hackett, ray pilgrim, arthur bill and john laughland........all keeping well, im pleased to report.

best regards from another ex fleetwood cadet (and later fleetwood lecturer)

p.s..................

you are right about tom stone being an "ace character"........one of the very best


----------



## jaydeeare

Thanks for the info and update, Sparkie 

Once you mentioned about Abu's campervan it all came back to me! Wasn't it a Commer? He used to take it when we were out in the Lake District hiking for our D of E Award (never got it ,did anyone?).

They were all good lecturers, I can still remember a lot of the Nav stuff after all these years. They all left a lasting impression on me.

If any other ex -Cadets attended during Nav course '67 - '68 or Sparks course '68 to '70 want to get in touch, I'd be glad to hear from you!


----------



## Lifeboat1721

I took my Marine Radio Operators test there in 89, the licence is now Void due to updating of systems(Cloud) (Cloud) 

Ian


----------



## Quiney

sparkie2182 said:


> jaydeeare.............
> 
> "abu" watson.......... also known as neville..........
> 
> the "abu" came about, cos they was the registration letters of his campervan........simple as that.
> 
> you see how informative s.n. can be after all these years?
> 
> don bee, ted hackett, ray pilgrim, arthur bill and john laughland........all keeping well, im pleased to report.
> 
> best regards from another ex fleetwood cadet (and later fleetwood lecturer)
> 
> p.s..................
> 
> you are right about tom stone being an "ace character"........one of the very best


I was there between 72-75 for my MRGC and DTI radar.

For the first year we were in the Dorchester Hotel on the prom near to the model boating lake. 

Mr Wilson took us for painting during Liberal Studies on a Wednesday afternoon.

Another lecturer that I remember who was ex Manchester Liners - I believe he died of cancer several years after I left.


----------



## sparkie2182

i think that would be Ray Bisby , Quiney.

The Dorchester stalag was wardened by Bob Abrams (ex RAF) and Steve Musgrave.

My first college group was composed of Charlie Balshaw, Neil Brook (ex army) ,John Quine (maybe you), ***** Strickland, Bill Dow, Tony Georgiou,***** Elliot
**** Lyons (from southport) and a further cast of thousands.

feel free to send a PM if you wish Quiney.

best regards.........


----------



## Quiney

sparkie2182 said:


> i think that would be Ray Bisby , Quiney.
> 
> The Dorchester stalag was wardened by Bob Abrams (ex RAF) and Steve Musgrave.
> 
> My first college group was composed of Charlie Balshaw, Neil Brook (ex army) ,John Quine (maybe you), ***** Strickland, Bill Dow, Tony Georgiou,***** Elliot
> **** Lyons (from southport) and a further cast of thousands.
> 
> feel free to send a PM if you wish Quiney.
> 
> best regards.........


Hi Sparkie

I was racking my brains for the two wardens at the Dorchester - thanks.

Yep, that me in the group, missing names, John Strickland, Eric Elliot, Maurice Lyons (I went to secondaty school with Maurice) Graham Bassnett, Graham Allison, Bill Dow.

I'll send you a PM

John


----------



## Glyndwr

*Some good times*

I attended FNC from Sept. 1969 to december 1971. I was in the very first class to sit the DTI general Certificate. Seeing the names of Ray Wilson, Don Bee, Isaac Hunt et al bring back some very good memories. I was in a Class with Nick Heywood from Preston, Roger (Chopper) McLean from Blackpool, Chris Wadsworth from Rippon and Chris Lamb from Kirkham. I myself travelled every day on the bus from Wesham. Most of the cadets stayed in digs and the Jolly Roger was their favourite haunt.

Thanks for reminding me of the good old days. Yes I do remember Linda. One of the older guys was going out with her. Can't for the life of me remember his name - he was a good footballer though. I remember the Monday morning thing. Everyone in the gym with full uniform. In the last year we could dress causal. What a relief but we "pulled" less - the Uniform did it's thing. 

Glyn Lewis


----------



## Quiney

Glyndwr said:


> the Jolly Roger was their favourite haunt.
> 
> 
> Glyn Lewis


Sadly no more! the fire on the Fleetwood pier finally put an end to it, although it had not been the JR for some time.


----------



## sparkie2182

the gym hasnt been a gym for many years either..........

now used as examination room only.............


----------



## Eric Walter

Quiney said:


> Sadly no more! the fire on the Fleetwood pier finally put an end to it, although it had not been the JR for some time.


Hello chaps,

Was in Fleetwood today. Apart from some rubble and part of the facade the pier has disappeared. 

When I did my pre-sea the Jolly Roger didn't exist but myself and two digs mates became pinball wizards in the pier arcade. During our pre-sea (63-64) I don't think we did any drinking.

During 2nd mates we often "lunched" at the Marine (opp the boating lake), and always on dole day. Sadly I noticed today that even that is no longer standing. We often did the Blackpool run. Started at the Vic at Cleveleys, then to see Brian Rossi at a club on the front. Then into Blackpool and the 'Club Revue Bar', a strip club on Talbot Road. Unfortunately the same two strippers, Randy Mandy and Sexy Samantha were always on but that didn't stop us going. We ended up at the Castle Casino on the north Prom. At that time it was run by either Jack Pye, a famous wrestler of the 40's and 50's, or his son, another wrestler, called Dirty Domonic Pye.

jaydeare, thanks for your added info on the delightful and delectable Linda. You have made an old man happy.

Regards to all,

Eric


----------



## sparkie2182

Eric........did u try "Lucies Bar" on Talbot Road?

with " Ivor on his Organ"


----------



## Quiney

Eric Walter said:


> During 2nd mates we often "lunched" at the Marine (opp the boating lake), and always on dole day. Sadly I noticed today that even that is no longer standing.


It was running as a pub (under a different name up till about 18 months ago, but was a real sorry site. It was then boarded-up and was finall demolished 3 months ago. I think its going to be a small block of flats.

I bet it was a 'grand day' in Fleetwood today. I was marshalling a charity motorcycle ride from Over Wyre up in to the Yorkshire Dales and it was beautiful.


----------



## Eric Walter

sparkie2182 said:


> Eric........did u try "Lucies Bar" on Talbot Road?
> 
> with " Ivor on his Organ"


I'm afraid not. We only had eyes for the ladies at the Revue Bar. Perhaps a change would have done us good. Ivor sounds like a bit of a lad.

Another good thing about supping in Blackpool in those days. You could choose where you wanted to drink without bouncers turning you away at the door if there were three or more of you.

Cheers

Eric


----------



## sparkie2182

you are right there Eric..........

the bouncers used to drag the drunks IN...................


----------



## jaydeeare

Apart from Linda (in fact at work we have a girl who could give her a run for her money in leg length!) one of the best parts of the day were the morning breaks with fresh toast and those fresh thick potato cakes topped with lashings of butter! WOW! My mouth is drooling just thinking about them!

When on the sparks course, the favourite pub of ours was The Mariners near the Ferry where the old railway station used to be. Had many a lunchtime pint in there. OK, it was a helluva trek by bus or tram, but hell! We were breaking the rules about drinking in uniform - Rebels to the end!!

I do remember Steve Musgrave, he used to take us for morse and that infernal machine!!

How many remember doing the evening typing course with that machine doing infinite E's to get the rhythm? 'Dad has all ash. Dad has all ash..... Tap.. tap.. tap.. tap.. tap.....


----------



## sparkie2182

i dont remember Linda............

but i do remember "Ivor on his Organ"

isnt life queer?


----------



## Eric Walter

Quiney said:


> I bet it was a 'grand day' in Fleetwood today. I was marshalling a charity motorcycle ride from Over Wyre up in to the Yorkshire Dales and it was beautiful.


It was brilliant, especially since Saturday was so awful. I have to go back a long time for such a clear day. The Barrow shipyards, Coniston and Langdale Fells and Heysham Power Station were outstanding. Around 2pm the Ben passed the Wyre Light bound for Douglas.
Had a bacon sarnie at the cabin by the Sea Scout HQ, pint in the Euston and a fish special in the chippy across from the library. Truly a 'grand day'.

Eric


----------



## 6639

waxing lirically like that ericho, I knew there'd be a pint or two in there somewhere...........brown and bitter was it, or HALF A HEEVY AND A SWEET STOOT?????[=P] (Jester) (Hippy)
Steve musgrave retired from the college only a few years ago at the same time as retireing as 2nd cox of Fleetwood lifeboat. bought my first house off me but seams to have dissappeared. haven't seen him in a long while.(Smoke)


----------



## sparkie2182

up to a few years ago he had a job with Blackpool and Fylde college in the
I.T dept if im not mistaken, nhp651.

Probably still there


----------



## 6639

he did,at one time ,make the dizzy hieghts of vice principal at the nautical college, but i'm sure he finally retired from that post. neil.
don't know about going anywhere else though.


----------



## jaydeeare

Ive just been reading the On-line Fleetwood Weekly News and found that FNC is to get a £35m Campus.

Read about it *HERE.*

Looks like it could be good for the future of the MN and rigs.


----------



## sparkie2182

thanks for that johnny.........

it will make the worlds finest maritime training establishment even better


----------



## Bill Davies

That your opinion though I suspect you have are biased . I have heard others say 'you can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear' my own thought was that it is akin to 'putting a silk hat on a pig'.
My opinion ......nothing personal....


----------



## jaydeeare

Intersting sides from sparkie.

Surely, the quality of teaching is dependant upon the quality of the Lecturers and the equipment they have to teach the subject.

Unless someone has experienced more than one College or the results of different Colleges (in terms of ex-student's in the 'real world'), then who can say with certainty which College is better than another without predjudice?


----------



## sparkie2182

erm.......

t'was a mere jest.

a merry quip, a simple jape


----------



## Eric Walter

Do any of you radio lads recollect GKMA and what it came to stand for?

I was given this information in 1963 by one of the radio lads who I shared digs with. At the time the Radio School was located in Blakiston Street.

Eric


----------



## James Clarke

*Fleetwood Nautical College Re-union?*

Dear fellow FNC graduands

I have often wondered why _Fleetwood Nautical College_ never seems to hold re-unions. Some years ago before many used the internet and e-mail I tracked down a former and retired member of staff but despite me showing an interest in those still alive who lived in the area there seemed no enthusiasm to even pass on contact details.

Now that SN exists surely we have an ideal vehicle to use to canvas opinion and ascertain the level of interest amongst former _FCN_ students in holding a get-together in the near future?

A couple of years back whilst touring the _Fylde_ I called-in at _Broadwater_ to see if I could raise anyone I knew (after 39 years) however as it was a Saturday there was little activity that I could identify with.

It does seem a shame that one of the UK's premier MN training establishments does not warrant on-going recognition and commemoration amongst its graduands. It does especially seem exceptional when you see that two other Wireless Colleges (the _Wireless College_ in _Colwyn Bay_ and _Wray Castle_, both long since defunct) have annual re-unions that are well attended. I had the misfortune to waste one term's scarce money on the _WC_ at _Colwyn Bay_ prior to jumping ship to the newly _FCN_ at _Broadwater_ in 1968. What a contrast that was - going from squalor and just the promise of handling equipment to good conditions and a smashing Radio Room with Radar also.

Over the years I have occasionally attempted to track down former colleagues from my time at the _FCN_ with some limited success and I am in touch with just 2 of them, one being my longest-standing and best friend Michael Cartwright (Huddersfield) and the other Peter Smith, who worked as an assistant lecturer after graduating and whilst awaiting call-up to the about to be launched _QEII_. Michael is still working in his brother's property management business. Peter is (or was still a year or 2 back) _Vice-President_ of _NBC_, USA. I am retired - being a lazy bugger and having decided I wished to enjoy my (miserable) pension for as many years as possible.

So, how about it guys (maybe even some gals in later years?)? What is the consensus of opinion? I do of course include Navs and Engs as well as the indispensible ROs in this venture.

I am willing to help with organising - if enough you _bite the bullet_!

James

PS: Attached is a photo from the Fleetwood weekly newspaper of the 1960s taken at the inaugural _FCN_ Open-Day and showing my wife Sue (then my fiance) with me and Hugh McGurk tuning-up the _Oceanspan_ Tx. She does look a beauty - doesn't she (and I don't mean the _Oceanspan_).


----------



## nautibuoy42

James Clarke said:


> Dear fellow FNC graduands
> 
> I have often wondered why _Fleetwood Nautical College_ never seems to hold re-unions. Some years ago before many used the internet and e-mail I tracked down a former and retired member of staff but despite me showing an interest in those still alive who lived in the area there seemed no enthusiasm to even pass on contact details.
> 
> Now that SN exists surely we have an ideal vehicle to use to canvas opinion and ascertain the level of interest amongst former _FCN_ students in holding a get-together in the near future?
> 
> A couple of years back whilst touring the _Fylde_ I called-in at _Broadwater_ to see if I could raise anyone I knew (after 39 years) however as it was a Saturday there was little activity that I could identify with.
> 
> It does seem a shame that one of the UK's premier MN training establishments does not warrant on-going recognition and commemoration amongst its graduands. It does especially seem exceptional when you see that two other Wireless Colleges (the _Wireless College_ in _Colwyn Bay_ and _Wray Castle_, both long since defunct) have annual re-unions that are well attended. I had the misfortune to waste one term's scarce money on the _WC_ at _Colwyn Bay_ prior to jumping ship to the newly _FCN_ at _Broadwater_ in 1968. What a contrast that was - going from squalor and just the promise of handling equipment to good conditions and a smashing Radio Room with Radar also.
> 
> Over the years I have occasionally attempted to track down former colleagues from my time at the _FCN_ with some limited success and I am in touch with just 2 of them, one being my longest-standing and best friend Michael Cartwright (Huddersfield) and the other Peter Smith, who worked as an assistant lecturer after graduating and whilst awaiting call-up to the about to be launched _QEII_. Michael is still working in his brother's property management business. Peter is (or was still a year or 2 back) _Vice-President_ of _NBC_, USA. I am retired - being a lazy bugger and having decided I wished to enjoy my (miserable) pension for as many years as possible.
> 
> So, how about it guys (maybe even some gals in later years?)? What is the consensus of opinion? I do of course include Navs and Engs as well as the indispensible ROs in this venture.
> 
> I am willing to help with organising - if enough you _bite the bullet_!
> 
> James
> 
> PS: Attached is a photo from the Fleetwood weekly newspaper of the 1960s taken at the inaugural _FCN_ Open-Day and showing my wife Sue (then my fiance) with me and Hugh McGurk tuning-up the _Oceanspan_ Tx. She does look a beauty - doesn't she (and I don't mean the _Oceanspan_).



Hello James, with regard to your suggestion of a reunion of old FNC inmates, I was one or the original three pre sea cadets at Station Rd in 1957 when Cpt McFarlane was the principal, Cpt Carruthers at that time was seamanship tutor, and Cpt Trickett was in charge of signals and ship construction, it was mainly used for fishing tickets in those days, so the training of young gentlemen (cough)in all things maritime was a new concept. Anyway I digress, as I live now in West Wales, but travel to Merseyside quite regular to visit family I would willingly attend a reunion if one where organised. Keep us posted of further developments. Cheers, Glyn.(Pint)


----------



## James Clarke

*Fleetwood Nautical College Re-Union?*

Noswaith Dda Glyn

Thanks for the prompt reaction to my "floated" idea.

All we now need is for enough other former "inmates" to also take the bait.

I will watch with interest.

If anyone wishes to make direct contact to discuss I give below my phone and e-mail details:

t: +44 (0)1407 810848
e: [email protected]
Skype: seaside.home


----------



## davley

*College reunion*

First my thanks to James Clarke for pointing me to this web site.
I was at Fleetwood in 1965, the year the college moved from Station Road to the present site.
I to remeber the names and have to thank most of them for making me learn and pass my exams after sort of idling at school prior to this time.

Dave Shirley is the name, a navigation cadet back then, went to the Bank Line, but didn't last long and ended up on deck as a seaman.

I live over the bay now and am up for a reunion.


----------



## jaydeeare

Davley, welcome aboard!

I agree, James is doing a grand job in trying to organise a re-union. Unfortunately I'm not sure if I'll be able to make it


----------



## James Clarke

*Fleetwood Nautical College Re-union?*

Hey Guys & Gals (as Jimmy used to say)

Just over a week and a few days since I first floated the idea of a re-union and I think it is appropriate to give a position report -so here goes. 

I guess at this stage it is likely we will have more than 50 (that's 25 + Wives/Partners) and I am still working my way through the _Friends Reunited_ site year by year - for which there is a daily cap on number of messages I can send. I have reached 1977 having started back at 1959 (one positive I think from that year) and will probably have to stop at 1990 before my fingers wear out.

The event is most likely to be the 2nd weekend in September '10 - in _Fleetwood_

I have had long telephone chats with the following former staff (who seem enthusiastic): Ray Pilgrim, Ted Hackett, Arthur Bill, Maurice Wilson, Neville Watson & Hugh McGurk.

I am determined that nobody will be left out (from 1950s to 1990) as far as I am able - so I would ask you all to help by passing my contact details on to anyone you know attended _FNC_ and encourage them to attend. So far the prize for the longest distance positive response has just been moved from a _Californian_ resident to a _Hong Kong_ resident. Others are travelling from _New Jersey_, _France_ & _Italy_.

So, how about it then - what are you doing to make this inaugural _FNC_ Re-union one to remember? We don't want to let the side down now - do we?

I look forward to receiving many e-mails and phone calls - soon.

James Henry Clarke
t: +44(0)1407 810848
e: [email protected]


----------



## Treborvfr

Until I was contacted by James Clarke (via Friends Reunited) I didn't know about the existence of this web site, thanks James. (Thumb) 

It has made for interesting reading (although I've now ended up with another damned forum to keep up with.  )

I was at FNC between 1971 to 1974 on the Sparkies course, and returned in Nov 1976 to do the Radar Maintenance course.
From college I Joined BP Shipping where I remained for 12 years.

I see there are a few on here that were there when I was. I've been in touch with Quiney before through Friends Reunited (I think).

I was known as Bobbles at college. I knocked around with Keith Forster, Tony Raine, Steve Smith, Colin Brockbank, to name a few (to tell the truth, other names escape me, it must be my age!). 
The hostel (Dorchester) was full as I started a couple of weeks into the term so I was put in digs in London Street with the grown ups!

A few years later I was on a Marine Electronics Course in Plymouth with Brian Dodd, who also worked at BP and had attended college a couple of years ahead of me.

I've been back to the college a few times since leaving, mainly for Offshore Survival courses. I can't believe how much the place has changed.

If this reunion gets off the ground, and if I can make it, hope to see a few of you there.

Bob Bryne


----------



## Steve BB

Like Bob, I too did not know about this website and once again, many thanks to James for forwarding details on.

Count me in for a re-union.

I was there on the MRGC and radar courses 1977~1980

Many many happy memories of the college and as they made me "dance organiser" for the Students Union - many happy memories of "Nobwreck castle" and other wonderful establishments in the Blackpool area ..... wow I even had hair back then !!

Other "not so happy" memories include ..... "The Lancastrian" !!

Anyone go out on this converted trawler ? Rumour has it, the first time it went out it was top heavy and rolled !! Added ballest of railway sleepers in our training vessel meant that the wake from a flying seagull was enough to rock the boat and make you feel sea sick. Manned by the coxen and team from the local lifeboat station even they said it was an experience !

Best wishes,

Steve Bowden

http://stevebb.com


----------



## Steve Harper

Didn't the Dorchester have another warden called Exley? Smoked a bloody big Meerschaum (spelling??) pipe. I seem to recall that Steve Musgrave did enjoy a beer or two.

I was in one of the first gangs in the Del Rita (Del and Rita) when the bar was still open. Not a good thing.

What about Alan Alderton, Jeff Forshaw, Knocker Finch, Spikey Norman, Ray Davies, John Richmond and another that became known as 'idden on the 'orizon because of his accent. More will come back to me with time I'm sure. Memory not that good.


----------



## sparky1

Glyndwr said:


> I attended FNC from Sept. 1969 to december 1971. I was in the very first class to sit the DTI general Certificate. Seeing the names of Ray Wilson, Don Bee, Isaac Hunt et al bring back some very good memories. I was in a Class with Nick Heywood from Preston, Roger (Chopper) McLean from Blackpool, Chris Wadsworth from Rippon and Chris Lamb from Kirkham. I myself travelled every day on the bus from Wesham. Most of the cadets stayed in digs and the Jolly Roger was their favourite haunt.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me of the good old days. Yes I do remember Linda. One of the older guys was going out with her. Can't for the life of me remember his name - he was a good footballer though. I remember the Monday morning thing. Everyone in the gym with full uniform. In the last year we could dress causal. What a relief but we "pulled" less - the Uniform did it's thing.
> 
> Glyn Lewis


HI GLyn, I was there same dates, started a month later than everyone else, went on with mimco then gka. Happy memories
Daivd Strickland


----------



## Jim Yates

Did my Coxswains course plus 4 refreshers at fleetwood for the oil and gas industry. Got a lot harder to do after the Piper Alpha went up remember the grub was ok the days we were not in the boats.


----------



## Steve Harper

What about the 'Sporting Club' for after hours top ups.
I think it was renamed Sylvanas or something like that. A complete and utter dive of a place.


----------



## nautibuoy42

It was renamed Sylvanas, after Sylvana, the woman who owned it, I think she was either Italian or Spanish.


----------



## James Clarke

*Fleetwood Nautical College Re-union - 11/09/10*

The Re-union is all set and the catering, musical entertainment and venue bookings are all confirmed as is the ticket price at £25pp inclusive of a 5 course dinner at _Fleetwood Golf Club_. 

It will be held on Saturday 11/09/10 starting at 1pm at _FNC Broadwater_ and will conclude Sunday with an optional _Departure Lunch_ at _The North Euston Hotel_ at 1pm.

Invitations have been sent out via e-mail 01/05/10 to all those who responded with a definite "Yes" to the original invite in February/March asking them to CONFIRM their attendance by sending a £10pp deposit. If you haven't yet received your invitation it means I haven't had an e-mail address for you in which case I ask that you contact me ASAP via e-mail or phone as shown below.

Tickets are limited to 90 - so they will be issued on a _first-come-first-served_ basis and already the venue for the 5 course sit-down dinner had to be changed to increase from the original limit of 70.

I have compiled a "Reserve" list for those who couldn't commit but wished to attend - and I encourage anyone who has not yet asked to be added to that list to do so now. I plan to make available any spare tickets to those on that "Reserve" list once the deadline for the original "defnites" to confirm has passed. It would help a lot if anyone who has had to change their intentions from "definite" for any reason contacted me ASAP to advise of this so that their ticket(s) can be released to the "Reserve" list.

The event has attracted interest from all over the world - and there will be representation from as far afield as Japan, Honk Kong, California & New Jersey.

James Henry Clarke
29 Sisial y Môr 
Rhosneigr 
Isle of Anglesey 
Wales 
LL64 5XB 
t: 01407 810848 
e: [email protected]


----------



## Quiney

Hi James
Apologies in advance - I'm out of the country for most of September.
Maybe the next one!

John


----------



## James Clarke

*Fleetwood Nautical College Re-union - 11/09/10*

Dear John

No problem! There are many in the queue waiting for spare tickets that arise due to people having to drop-out.

Hopefully, now that we have the idea of Re-unions going for FNC - maybe future ones can be held at some appropriate interval (maybe every 2 or 3 years) and thereby enabling those who miss this - the inaugural event - to join-in? Mind you we will probably need to secure a larger venue judging by the response so far for this year's inaugural event.

One thing though for you John is for you to respond to my question: Do you wish to be enrolled as a Member of the _Fleetwood Nautical College Past Students & Staff Association_ - which is another outcome of this endeavour? It costs nothing - and would be web and e-mail based - but would like SN facilitate easy communications between the very many graduands of FNC - wherever they live on this earth

Hopefully, we can help our _alma mater_ to survive and prosper into the future when it faces the threats and risks posed by changing public expenditure priorities. I understand that the College faced near extinction after the demise of the Radio Officer training in the eraly 80's - but some astute footwork and actions by our former lecturers succeeded in outflanking the "system" which seemed set on killing off FNC - due to its mono-technical nature. Just look at it today - prospering whilst the larger institutions are struggling.

I look forward to receiving your reply.

Best wishes!

James
e: [email protected]
t: +44(0)1407 810848


----------



## James Clarke

*Fleetwood Nautical College Re-union - 11/09/10*

*Final Call for Tickets*

This is a final call to all former _Fleetwood Nautical College/Navigation School_ Students and existing and former Staff to advise that most of the tickets have been reserved and that there are a few remaining for late-comers.

If you wish to attend the *Inaugural Re-union* on *Saturday 11/09/10* at Fleetwood starting at 1pm at the College and followed by an evening of fine dining and live musical entertainment at _Fleetwood Golf Club_ please act now and request your tickets..

Please send an e-mail to me via the SN facility and I will e-mail you the newsletter _WYRED_ which has all the details and the *Reservation Coupon*.

James H Clarke
_______________________________________________________________



James Clarke said:


> The Re-union is all set and the catering, musical entertainment and venue bookings are all confirmed as is the ticket price at £25pp inclusive of a 5 course dinner at _Fleetwood Golf Club_.
> 
> It will be held on Saturday 11/09/10 starting at 1pm at _FNC Broadwater_ and will conclude Sunday with an optional _Departure Lunch_ at _The North Euston Hotel_ at 1pm.
> 
> Invitations have been sent out via e-mail 01/05/10 to all those who responded with a definite "Yes" to the original invite in February/March asking them to CONFIRM their attendance by sending a £10pp deposit. If you haven't yet received your invitation it means I haven't had an e-mail address for you in which case I ask that you contact me ASAP via e-mail or phone as shown below.
> 
> Tickets are limited to 90 - so they will be issued on a _first-come-first-served_ basis and already the venue for the 5 course sit-down dinner had to be changed to increase from the original limit of 70.
> 
> I have compiled a "Reserve" list for those who couldn't commit but wished to attend - and I encourage anyone who has not yet asked to be added to that list to do so now. I plan to make available any spare tickets to those on that "Reserve" list once the deadline for the original "defnites" to confirm has passed. It would help a lot if anyone who has had to change their intentions from "definite" for any reason contacted me ASAP to advise of this so that their ticket(s) can be released to the "Reserve" list.
> 
> The event has attracted interest from all over the world - and there will be representation from as far afield as Japan, Honk Kong, California & New Jersey.
> 
> James Henry Clarke
> 29 Sisial y Môr
> Rhosneigr
> Isle of Anglesey
> Wales
> LL64 5XB
> t: 01407 810848
> e: [email protected]


----------



## James Clarke

*Fleetwood Nautical College Re-union Success*

80 guests enjoyed a packed Saturday afternoon and evening last weekend at _Broadwater_ and the _Golf Club, Fleetwood_. 

After a Welcome Address delivered by Head of Campus John Matthews and a group photograph kindly taken by Steve Bowden (Stevebb) three groups took it in turns to tour the facilities comprising the _Bridge Simulator_, the _GMDSS and associated Radio Systems_ and the _Helicopter Crash Simulator Pool_ with its wave generating capability and multiple _Survival Raft_ and _Life Boat_ operational capabilities. Staff involved included Joe Bottomley, Matthew (_Bridge Simulator_) and Ted Hackett - to whom we all owe a debt of gratitude. The action-packed afternoon was enjoyed both by former students and their spouses. Everyone I subsequently spoke to were very impressed by the up-to-date facilities that our _alma mater_ has been able to install and operate.

John Matthews in his opening address told of the testing times that the College faced in the past and how through innovative thinking and enterprise by staff the crisis was overcome and the institution then proceeded from strength to strength. There are now plans in place, resulting from requests by shipping companies, to run a _Marine Engineering_ course which will serve to plug the gap in maritime training available at _Fleetwood_ - something that placed it at a major disadvantage in the past.

After the tours at _Broadwater_ concluded the evening's festivities commenced at _Fleetwood Golf Club_ at 5.30pm and after a 5 course gourmet dinner (by _The Little Black Dress Catering Co._) musical entertainment was provided by local duo _Studio Two_ spanning the 1940s, 50s, 60s, 70s and 80s.

Many of those who stayed over at _The North Euston Hotel_ enjoyed a great _Sunday Farewell Lunch_ in the _Rossall Room_ which served to round-off a great weekend in excellent fashion - a weekend to be remembered.

A question asked by many, including those who could not make this year's event, was _"When Are You Holding the Next Re-union?"_ To answer that query satisfactorily it will be necessary to ascertain the consensus of opinions amongst those who did attend this year's event - as well as to measure the level of demand amongst those unable to attend - many of whom live overseas and could not plan holidays and travel in time to reserve tickets this time. So, it would be very useful if anyone who wishes to consider attending a future Re-union would contact me ([email protected]) ASAP giving their e-mail address so that a copy of the _Questionnaire_ can be sent to them for completion. 

James Henry Clarke
FNC Re-union Organiser


----------



## Treborvfr

I'm glad to hear it went well James, I just wish I could have made it, maybe next time.

Is it possible to list the attendees then those of us that couldn't get there can see who we missed?

Thanks

Bob Bryne


----------



## James Clarke

Hi Bob

Yes! but in order to respect privacy I will gladly e-mail the names to you privately for which I need your e-mail address. Just contact me on mine: [email protected].

James


----------



## chrisbb

Unfortunately I don't recognise anyone's psuedonyms, but I was at FNC 68-71 with a great bunch of immediate mates namely Kev Bisby (the randy footballer named above!!), Dave Rogers, Ian Johnson (Waxy), Gary Auld, Dave Farrow, Don Helm to name just a few. Great reading about the many landmarks of downtown Fleetwood. My memories, being chased by the Fishing deckies around the town qwhen the fleet was in town, playing footy on the bowling greens near the pier (was that really what we got up to!), Drinking in the JR, drinking my first Boddies at the Mount (powerful stuff!!), Spending time doing the Radar course after passing PMG and spending less time studying and more time in the Euston with the "Barfly" Heady days indeed!!! College student parties in Blackpool. Going to a Blackpool home game with Dave R and Ray Pilgrim. Digs in Promenade Road Mrs Walker's - thrown out for staying out after 2300h, consigned to the Hostel oppo the Pier, then catching up with my pals in Prom Road again!(Phyl's!). Falling on love aaahhh Pat Green, best friends with Linda long-legs - best friend also of KTB. Well, she did have a car!!
Tucking hair into your uniform cap during inspection and hoping Pat Shaw was on duty... he was very good! Night classes learning typing... The sport, Football, basketball and winning a rugby medal, never having played the game before (I think a fellow student called Brian Howarth taught us all!). 

Great growing-up days indeed remembered with affection.


If I get the chance I'll upload some photos which might jog memories...


----------



## jaydeeare

chrisbb said:


> Unfortunately I don't recognise anyone's psuedonyms, but I was at FNC 68-71 with a great bunch of immediate mates namely Kev Bisby (the randy footballer named above!!), Dave Rogers, Ian Johnson (Waxy), Gary Auld, Dave Farrow, Don Helm to name just a few. Great reading about the many landmarks of downtown Fleetwood. My memories, being chased by the Fishing deckies around the town qwhen the fleet was in town, playing footy on the bowling greens near the pier (was that really what we got up to!), Drinking in the JR, drinking my first Boddies at the Mount (powerful stuff!!), Spending time doing the Radar course after passing PMG and spending less time studying and more time in the Euston with the "Barfly" Heady days indeed!!! College student parties in Blackpool. Going to a Blackpool home game with Dave R and Ray Pilgrim. Digs in Promenade Road Mrs Walker's - thrown out for staying out after 2300h, consigned to the Hostel oppo the Pier, then catching up with my pals in Prom Road again!(Phyl's!). Falling on love aaahhh Pat Green, best friends with Linda long-legs - best friend also of KTB. Well, she did have a car!!
> Tucking hair into your uniform cap during inspection and hoping Pat Shaw was on duty... he was very good! Night classes learning typing... The sport, Football, basketball and winning a rugby medal, never having played the game before (I think a fellow student called Brian Howarth taught us all!).
> 
> Great growing-up days indeed remembered with affection.
> 
> 
> If I get the chance I'll upload some photos which might jog memories...


This brought back a lot of wonderful memories, as I was on my Spark's course from '68 - '70 9failed twice, so had to eave). played rugby during those years as well. Only won one game in all that time against Poulton College and I scored my one and only try in that match as well!!

We too had our favourite bars with the cry of 'To the Mariners!'

By the way, Pat Shaw wasn't always 'easy' with Monday morning inspections! As a Nav. Cadet ('67 - '68) he ALWAYS got a number for haircuts!

As we were there at much the same time, I was known then as 'Felix' - long story, don't ask! I started my sparks in Don Bee's class

others on the same course were: Phil Rodgers (or Rogers), John Kynaston, Chas. Yates, Bill Smith, Dave Ball, the rest time has blurred.

I do have a photo at home somewhere, but just can't find it.

The College is getting a £35M refurb see *HERE*


----------



## sparkie2182

Sadly, Don "Crossed the bar" a couple of years ago Jay.

Sadly missed.


----------



## jaydeeare

sparkie2182 said:


> Sadly, Don "Crossed the bar" a couple of years ago Jay.
> 
> Sadly missed.


So I've heard. Sad news indeed :-(

As a kid I often got my 'Lucky Bags' and other sweets from his Mum's shop on the way to school or the Saturday pictures.


----------



## jaydeeare

Doing a search for FNC, I came across this website recently started by the looks of it.

http://www.fleetwoodnauticalcollege.org.uk/


----------



## gordon bryson

I did FNC between 1969-1971, I see the staff/former students had a reunion last year and are planning another in a couple of weeks but is the college still there and what is it used for? we don't do R/O's anymore


----------



## riocullen

Hi Everyone,
yep the college is still there training deck cadets.
They also do offshore survival courses for the oil industry.
I was in the same class as Glyn Lewis 1968 to 1971 (Hi Glyn!) along with Nick Hibbell, Chris Wadsworth and Steve Ashcroft to name a few.
I am still working at sea as an electronic tech on a semi submersible construction barge engaged in oil platform construction. Currently anchored off Batam Islan waiting for a boat to get off for some leave back in the UK.

Best wishes
Geoff Burras


----------



## derekhore

'Big' Chris Wadsworth was Sparky on possibly the Cavalier or Energy when I was 3/0 ... great guy!


----------



## riocullen

Chris was best man at my wedding ..er..many years ago.
As you say a great guy.
Afraid we have lost touch over the intervening years.


----------



## James Clarke

*2nd Reunion & 120th Anniversary Celebrations!*



jaydeeare said:


> Doing a search for FNC, I came across this website recently started by the looks of it.
> 
> http://www.fleetwoodnauticalcollege.org.uk/


Yes! Johnny("Felix")

For those who don't already know that is the website set-up by the Association (FNCPS&SA) which is independent of the College and via which you can make ticket bookings for the 2nd Reunion & 120th Anniversary Celebrations 22/09/2012 which can be as little as the 1 day or a full weekend. Full info ion the site.

James Henry Clarke
FNC 1967-69


----------



## James Clarke

*FNC 2nd Reunion & 120th Anniversary Celebrations*



gordon bryson said:


> I did FNC between 1969-1971, I see the staff/former students had a reunion last year and are planning another in a couple of weeks but is the college still there and what is it used for? we don't do R/O's anymore


Hi Gordon

As already said the College (now renamed a Fleetwood Nautical Campus of Blackpool & Fylde College) is very much there and much as you would remember from your time studying at FNC.

In fact Radio is still taught - of the satellite variety now - by Ted Hackett.

Through the sterling efforts of the then staff the College, after forcible amalgamation with Blackpool, was very successful in surviving the great down-turn which saw most other Nautical Colleges closedown, and through innovation and lateral thinking made a successful future and is now the leading UK Off-Shore Survival training institute. You can hear more about this by attending the 2nd Reunion 22/09/2012 where things can be said that may not be written about the way the College was treated by the other Nautical Colleges and B&FC.

There are even plans to introduce a Marine Engineering Course for the first time - and if that isn't go-ahead I don't know what is.

See: www.fleetwoodnauticalcollege.org.uk for recent photos of the College (undergoing expansion), the Inaugural Reunion (11/09/10), photos of students and staff from the past (we want your's also) and all about the planned *2012 Celebrations of the 120th Anniversary *of the establishment of *Fleetwood Navigation School* as well as the *2nd Reunion* on the weekend of *22 September 2012*.

James Henry Clarke
Radio Student 1967-69
Voluntary Organiser FNCPS&SA
(Independent of the College)


----------



## Yemmi Agbebi

*Dr. Capt. Lahiri*

Surely, you must remember Dr. Capt. Lahiri, who taught Navigation at Fleetwood. Good guy even if he couldn't drive. As a cadet, I was aware he took his driving tests over 20 times before I left Fleetwood.

Yemmi





MartynS said:


> It was still Fleetwood Nautical College when I did my induction there as a naive 16 year old staying at the Royal National Mission for Deep Sea Fishermen in 1972. After 2 weeks there I went off to join the Worcestershire (Bibby Line) in Hamburg and was taken to the Reeperbahn for the bits of my induction that Fleetwood Nautical College left out!!!!
> 
> I did a double header on the Worcestershire and then a trip on the Cheshire, which took me well over the requisite 12 months seatime before I could go back to Fleetwood
> 
> By the time I got back to Fleetwood in late 1973 on the ONC Nautical Studies Course, I was a lot less naive and my memories seem to revolve mainly around McGinty's Goat in Blackpool (where I was in overflow digs on Warbreck Drive) and the then college anthem of Hi Ho Silver Lining of Jeff Beck fame!
> 
> Those were the days!!!!
> 
> Once I became an Uncert 3/O, Bibby's had no inclination to return me to Fleetwood to complete my ticket and their refusal to let me go back to college was ultimately my reason for leaving. I hadn't intended to permanently leave the sea at that time, just change companies, but I was young and foolish and did not make sure that I had another Line to go to before I quit.
> 
> Martyn Sutton


----------



## peter aspinall

I went to Fleetwood for 2/M, Mates and Masters. Around '51, '54. 57above the Shipping Office next to the Fish Dock - Captain MacFarlane was the Principal and Capt. Carruthers his assistant. We all messed in together - mates, trawler-men and cadets.


----------



## nautibuoy42

peter aspinall said:


> I went to Fleetwood for 2/M, Mates and Masters. Around '51, '54. 57above the Shipping Office next to the Fish Dock - Captain MacFarlane was the Principal and Capt. Carruthers his assistant. We all messed in together - mates, trawler-men and cadets.


I was there as a cadet in 1957 before joining L&H where I served my time before sitting 2nd Mates in Liverpool. Cpt Carruthers was mainly doing seamanship at that time, with Cpt Tricket taking signals and ship construction for us three or four cadets.


----------



## Quiney

FNC gets the royal seal of approval

http://www.fleetwoodtoday.co.uk/new...college-gets-royal-seal-of-approval-1-5058698


----------



## jaydeeare

Sorry I've absent for too long - just had a lot to deal with this past year or so.

Anyway, catching up on things - slowly, I was interested to read about the visit of Princess Ann to the college.

So here's a Youtube video of the visit:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wh3oM9g3jMM

Now I need to check out what else has been happening on board whilst I've been away........


----------



## David Paterson

Hi My name is David Paterson..I was one of the first R/Os on the M.O.T. Radar courses at Fleetwood Nautical College back in the 1960,s and my uncle Fred...( Fred Dearden) was the first instructor at the old place in Blackison Street..and later at the new college at Broadwater.Many of you might remember him?. The lecturer on the Radar course was Pete Yarwood..He was very good and knew his stuff..The only thing that annoyed him was The Principle Captain Caruthers who would like to show off the impressive Radar Room, We would get visitors several times a day..Pete pointed out to him that time taken up with the disruptions would have to be made up as the exams were in early January -and right enough we had to come in during the xmas break ...Sadly the exellant catering facilities were shut down and we brewed up over a bunson burner in the lab,s..and lunch was via the chippy at Broadwater...SAdly the college has become an annex for Blackpool and Fylde College..A sign of the times..No fishing fleet and The decline of the british merchant navy ...-.- Dave


----------



## sparky jack

hmmmph!! just joined and no mention of us girly sparks! Was there 1978 till 1982. Is the Steve Bowden out there the one from Southport? Am still in touch with some of the lasses. loved my time at FNC


----------



## jaydeeare

No girly sparks in my day at FNC - more's the pity.

The only ladies were Mrs. Packer and 'Luscious' Linda in the Office and the Dinner Ladies who made the most delicious potato cakes!!


----------



## 6639

jaydeeare said:


> No girly sparks in my day at FNC - more's the pity.
> 
> The only ladies were Mrs. Packer and 'Luscious' Linda in the Office and the Dinner Ladies who made the most delicious potato cakes!!


what year period was that jaydeeare.....My mother god rest her soul was the cook supervisor for a period......she used to make beautiful potato cakes(Thumb)(Thumb)


----------



## jaydeeare

nhp651 said:


> what year period was that jaydeeare.....My mother god rest her soul was the cook supervisor for a period......she used to make beautiful potato cakes(Thumb)(Thumb)


I joined in 1967 and left in 1970. Sorry I recall the names, but have a very vague recollection of faces.


----------



## 6639

jaydeeare said:


> I joined in 1967 and left in 1970. Sorry I recall the names, but have a very vague recollection of faces.


she was the fiery red head called Irene ( Ida really but didn't like the name) and was there throughout that period, and well into the early 1970's when Ted heath visited the campus.

neil.


----------



## jaydeeare

Can't recall anyone with fiery red hair. Probably due to them wearing caps, and hiding it.

More likely, my memory isn't as good as I thought it was!!


----------



## James Clarke

*Advance Notice of Fleetwood Nautical College/Fleetwood Navigation School 3rd Reunion 13 September 2014
*
As the first two Reunions were successful and many have requested another (3rd) event the next Reunion is scheduled for Saturday 13th September 2014 (Yes! next year). Because it takes the best part of a year to try to get the info out to as many past students and staff as possible it is necessary to start the planning (this actually started on the morning after the 2012 event with the booking of the North Euston Hotel's Ballroom & lining-up the College) more than a year in advance. Similarly, in order to make appropriate arrangements it is very helpful (and eases my nerves) if as many people as possible commit to reserve tickets as soon as possible.

The other way for you to help (even if you can't or don't wish to attend) is to pass-on the website address and/or the details of the event to anyone whom you know is eligible to join the Association (FNC Past Students' & Staff Association) because they either studied or worked (or still work) at the College.

www.fleetwoodnauticalcollege.org.uk

One thing I can promise you is a very interesting and entertaining College tour with the Simulated Helicopter Crash at Sea, the Bridge Simulator and the new Engine Room Simulator just amazing - and so realistic. You would pay a lot of money to be entertained by such systems if you wished to do so.

In 2012 we did have a good mix of Navs and Radio in attendance and it is amazing to discover how far-flung and "how high up the tree" some of our colleagues who attended managed to reach.

In the past, on space grounds, we had to restrict attendance to Members and their spouses/partners. However, with the increased capacity of the North Euston Hotel's Grand Ballroom it will be possible to invite the families of Members along as well. I plan to have my two (now adult) children there - so they can see what Daddy did for his first career.

James Henry Clarke
Radio & Radar Graduate 1969


----------



## jaydeeare

How many remember the old Navigation School and BoT Building in Station Road, Fleetwood before the new Nautical College was built at Broadwater?

Sad times for that building now.

I do believe there are plans to preserve the building and to restore it to its former glory.


----------



## nautibuoy42

Remember it well Johnny, I was there in 1957 for 12 months doing pre sea training, I used to get off the train at Wyre Dock station on a Monday morning and get into Station Rd for 0915hrs, I lived in Southport in those days and spent the week in digs at the Wave Crest B&B on the prom before going home on a Fri.
At Fleetwood Navigation School at the time was Cpt McFarlane as principal, Cpt Carruthers was doing seamanship and Cpt Trickett was doing ship construction and signals, we cadets, three of us at the time, also had one day a week at the grammar school for maths & physics. the school was mainly geared up for those sitting fishing tickets at that time, so the introduction of pre-sea cadets was quite a new concept. Happy days, many a sneaky pint with the fishing lads in the North Euston!


----------



## 6639

jaydeeare said:


> I do believe there are plans to preserve the building and to restore it to its former glory.


Not if the idiots at wyre borough council have their way.

some guy bought it years ago with intentions of turning them into nice flats for the elderly.............. turned him down and it's stood derelict since ..parts are already burnt out.........wonder it's not gone up in flames already as the poor chap who bought it is saddled with it.


----------



## jaydeeare

The Wave Crest (close to the pier - before it burnt down a few years ago) was also used by Cadets when I was at FNC. They likened it to a Stalag!

The Grammar School also burnt down many years ago.

The Mount served a better pint than the Euston from my recollections.

I wasn't aware of the initial request for the building to be turned into flats.

It'll be interesting to see what happens. I'll keep checking the Fleetwood Weekly News on the web.


----------



## sparky1

sparkie2182 said:


> i think that would be Ray Bisby , Quiney.
> 
> The Dorchester stalag was wardened by Bob Abrams (ex RAF) and Steve Musgrave.
> 
> My first college group was composed of Charlie Balshaw, Neil Brook (ex army) ,John Quine (maybe you), ***** Strickland, Bill Dow, Tony Georgiou,***** Elliot
> **** Lyons (from southport) and a further cast of thousands.
> 
> feel free to send a PM if you wish Quiney.
> 
> best regards.........


David Strickland (sparky1)


----------



## Quiney

sparky1 said:


> David Strickland (sparky1)


Not david, but John (I filled in the missing names on the next post)

Besides sparky1, what name did your parents give you? (LOL)


----------



## leochanchow

OND 2nd mates 1972-1975, 1981-1982 for 1st mate.
Fond memories. I was in a chart work class when Ted Heath visited.
Often wondered what became of my classmates.. We all eventually lost contact.
Best lecturers in the world.


----------



## lizzylive78

I was there 78 - 82 also, but on the nav onc course........


----------



## Steven Lamb

Having just returned to Fleetwood College last week for the 1 day offshore survival refresher I thought i'd pop-up to the top floor and see what Radio facilities were left. Whilst up there I met a part-time lecturer who sadly told me Ted Hackett had died recently. He seemingly lost his battle with cancer. I'd just like to say what a really decent bloke he was. Always a smile on his face each & every day & nothing seem to faze him.

Lamby


----------



## James Clarke

Steven Lamb said:


> Having just returned to Fleetwood College ......Whilst up there I met a part-time lecturer who sadly told me Ted Hackett had died recently. He seemingly lost his battle with cancer. I'd just like to say what a really decent bloke he was. Always a smile on his face each & every day & nothing seem to faze him.
> 
> Lamby


Although I only got to know Ted when I was organising the 1st and to a lesser extent (because he was undergoing treatment) the 2nd Fleetwood Nautical College Reunions in 2010 & 2012 respectively, I can agree wholeheartedly with Steve's comments. Ted was the type of guy you want around when others have left you in the lurch; he just goes and sorts out what needs doing -- and does it himself. Sadly, no more -- except up there in Radio Heaven Ted will be explaining the workings of Ionospheric Propagation to an attentive audience of "Navs. His widow Barbara has lost a very dear husband and friend indeed. May you rest in peace Ted.

See the Association's (FNCS&SA) website for many photos that feature Ted: www.fleetwoodnauticalcollege.org.uk.

On the subject of Reunions: the 3rd FNC Reunion is on 13/09/14 from 12pm - 12am. Tickets still available but need to be booked soon - for which a Coupon is on the website.

See also our new Facebook page: www.Facebook.com/FleetwoodNauticalCollegeAssociation for photos from the 2010 & 2012 Reunions.

James Henry Clarke
Voluntary Organiser
Fleetwood Nautical College Students' & Staff Association
e: [email protected]


----------



## jaydeeare

Minister’s praise for work of port’s Nautical Campus

http://www.fleetwoodtoday.co.uk/news/minister-s-praise-for-work-of-port-s-nautical-campus-1-6615066

Well deserved recognition. Just a shame they couldn't have found a better picture of the College to accompany this article.


----------



## cajef

I did my Radar Maintenance Ticket at Fleetwood in early 1967, Ray Pilgrim taught the course, Steve Musgrave was on the course as he had only just passed his PMG and was still a student then.

A few years later when working for Decca Radar in Fleetwood I returned to install a Decca Transar in the classroom, Ray was still the instructor.


----------



## ianiie999

*i remember the old days too...*

Looks like this thread has died but i want to add my name to this list for the hell of it. i attended 71 to 74 and had a great time. best regards to anyone who reads this.
Ian Partington(Thumb)


----------



## nautibuoy42

Has anyone heard from James Clarke re 2016 reunion, I have emailed him twice, but have not received any replies. Regards, Glyn Jones.

ps Merry Christmas and a Peaceful New Year to all our members.


----------



## 6639

My daughter has just finished her first term at FNC, and the new term begins January 4th, but until then there are only security on campus. 

She has told me she will ask around amongst staff about it when she returns if you wish.

Funny Steve Musgrave's name has popped up for the second time this week......he bought my house off me in 1988 in Fleetwood...........wish he hadn't......worst move I ever made selling that little gaff, lol.


----------



## oca999

Wow what memories from the 1960 s..remember hughie mcgurk..captain carruthers.. but who was the teacher who taught us morse code? Always had a glass of milk on his desk...he spent hours with us sending..best bent wire trees...passed my 2nd class and radar andcwent to work for marconi marine...sailing with souters, city line, ben line..everrards and was sparky when the hans knuppell hit the hamilton trader at Liverpool bar, also kuwait shipping co. Was in digs at mrs baxters st peters place fleetwood. All the best


----------



## 6639

jaydeeare said:


> How many remember the old Navigation School and BoT Building in Station Road, Fleetwood before the new Nautical College was built at Broadwater?
> 
> Sad times for that building now.
> 
> I do believe there are plans to preserve the building and to restore it to its former glory.


Well, life spins around in circles jaydeeare

You might be pleased to know that after nearly 9 years of wrangling with the idiots in the planning department at Wyre borough council, the owner of that old building on Station Road has at last been granted planning permission to renovate it and turn it into 30 odd two bedroom flats specifically reserved for students at the Fleetwood Nautical Campus. 
My daughter, who started her degree course in Maritime sciences in February hopes to be one of the first residents with her friend, also from the same course, once they come back from their first sea phase in January/February.

So Once again it will find good use with the College.

Neil.


----------



## nautibuoy42

Good to know it's being put to good use, especially for the benefit of the college, I drove past the old school in Station Rd a couple of years ago, it was in a sorry state, I was there in 1957, many happy memories, when Cpt McFarlane was principal & Cpt Caruthers was teaching seamanship.


----------



## sylvesterheng

hi all
Did my Masters from Nov 1977 to April 1977.
Exams in Liverpool May 1977, Now semi-retired
in Singapore running my own Agency firm
Regional Shipping Services Pte Ltd,
Those of you in or visiting Singapore 
please drop in I shall be most happy to buy
you a cuppa coffee.
Cheers, Sylvester Heng

we


----------



## sylvesterheng

Apologies from Nov 1976 to April 1977
ATB 
Sylvester


----------



## 6639

I have just been informed of the passing of a "Fleetwood old boy" called Mike Thomason who was at the Fleetwood Nautical College, and the Red Duster is flying at half mast today.

I know and have known some Fleetwood Thomason's in my youth, but would like to know more.

If anyone does have information could they please let me know. Thank you.

Neil.


----------



## 6639

*RIP Mike Thomason.*

I have just found out that he was an ex Chief Mate, and had studied at Fleetwood many years ago.

his funeral is today, but whether at Fleetwood or not, no other information was supplied to the college.

neil.


----------



## sparkie2182

Rose Dollah(Singapore)... Mel Jamieson.....Eugene Koskew (?)......Graham Hulse. ......Bob Faragher......Bernie Prior.......
Bob Heyhurst......Lindsay Gribben.....Steve Spendlove........Fred Newby....ex rfa.

All mid 1970s......


----------



## JOC42

*Knew Lindsay & Eugene*



sparkie2182 said:


> Rose Dollah(Singapore)... Mel Jamieson.....Eugene Koskew (?)......Graham Hulse. ......Bob Faragher......Bernie Prior.......
> Bob Heyhurst......Lindsay Gribben.....Steve Spendlove........Fred Newby....ex rfa.
> 
> All mid 1970s......


Sparkie2182

I had kept in touch with Lindsay over the last 10 years or so - xmas cards/letters. Spoke with her a few times, she was living in Michigan, US with her husband and children. Didn't get a card this last year, I know they were/had moved house so maybe the reason.

I was at FNC 1972-75 on the MRRT course. Eugene was in the same digs as me on The Mount. He lived over Bacup way, I was from Burnley and he was a massive Burnley fan.

Went to sea with Houlder Brothers from 1975 to 1981 as they sponsored me in my last year at FNC.

I'm now back on the airwaves this last 12 months as I've got my full Amateur Radio licence, callsign M0JOC. I've even learnt how to use a twin paddle key and I used a straight key immediately. I'm a member of Chelmsford Amateur Radio Society, lots of ex Marconi factory people in the club. The chairman was with Marconi Marine out in Cape Town.

John O'Connell


----------



## JOC42

I found out today that Lindsey passed away in September 2018 in Rochester, Michigan USA. I'm lost for words.

RIP Lindsey - your laugh was infectious and made our time at FNC such fun.

https://www.dignitymemorial.com/obituaries/rochester-mi/lindsey-poppleton-7996642


----------



## sparkie2182

Many thanks, John, for the truly sad news.
A part of our lives gone forever.... But remembered with affection. 

R. I. P.


----------



## RonSew

sparkie2182 said:


> yes...............
> 
> it shows how times have changed.................
> 
> it would have ended in a court case these days......
> 
> i was there when ted heath visited the college when he was p.m..........
> 
> being a yachtsman......the college was on his list of "must visits" when he was in the fylde region.
> 
> i remember being in the library when he came in with his entourage.......
> all silence and deep study...............
> 
> just like any other day really..............
> 
> best regards............


I was there that day. Don Bee was our main tutor, I did the MRGC then radar down at the north Euston, think I left and joined Kelvin Hughes in late74.......Hughie Mcgurk, Abbo, Ray Pilgrim, Piggy Rhymes, that little guy ex raf that could take morse at 75wpm are a few names that come to mind. We were lodged in the Dorchester near the sea cadets at first then moved into Mrs Race's b&b on street opposite the Jolly Roger. Happy days but hardest studying I ever did with all the B.O.T stuff being 75% pass mark....looking back it must have been some of the worlds best training and let's face it the fundamentals haven't changed even now. It gave me a good life so I can't complain. I think there was 200 on our intake and about 75 at the end with maybe 60 plus actually going to sea. I do wonder if a lot of today's youngsters could stand it. Rgds.....Ron Sewell


----------



## RonSew

Quiney said:


> Hi Sparkie
> 
> I was racking my brains for the two wardens at the Dorchester - thanks.
> 
> Yep, that me in the group, missing names, John Strickland, Eric Elliot, Maurice Lyons (I went to secondaty school with Maurice) Graham Bassnett, Graham Allison, Bill Dow.
> 
> I'll send you a PM
> 
> John


You left me out you swine.....still Ive watched u all from the long grass for years......good to see your still as active as ever on social media.....Ron


----------



## RonSew

RonSew said:


> I was there that day. Don Bee was our main tutor, I did the MRGC then radar down at the north Euston, think I left and joined Kelvin Hughes in late74.......Hughie Mcgurk, Abbo, Ray Pilgrim, Piggy Rhymes, that little guy ex raf that could take morse at 75wpm are a few names that come to mind. We were lodged in the Dorchester near the sea cadets at first then moved into Mrs Race's b&b on street opposite the Jolly Roger. Happy days but hardest studying I ever did with all the B.O.T stuff being 75% pass mark....looking back it must have been some of the worlds best training and let's face it the fundamentals haven't changed even now. It gave me a good life so I can't complain. I think there was 200 on our intake and about 75 at the end with maybe 60 plus actually going to sea. I do wonder if a lot of today's youngsters could stand it. Rgds.....Ron Sewell


With mr Quine above I might add?


----------



## RonSew

sparky1 said:


> David Strickland (sparky1)


Rob McNair who was always bantering on with Bob bryne. What about Linda hughes was it, and that other girl Annie was it, both on the r/o's course but never completed it. Linda married a mate who was at the college and went to sea the easy way. They did have a static caravan business for many years next to the old jungle cafe on the A6 south of shap and lived just a few miles outside of Kendal just off the A6. Met up with her by pure random chance at her house, was that a trip down memory lane.
Ron


----------



## RonSew

Funniest times at the Dorchester. Hearing Wiggys bunk bed collapse with his usual habit of running in and diving onto the bed ( the lads had fine tuned all the bolts). Black shoe polish on the toilet door handles in the morning when everyone was bustin for the loo. Watching the local skinheads fighting their way in thru the Dorchester's front door and Yank, Grebo and brickhead and co fighting them all back out again( over the local women). Watching Eric Elliot dripping wet having been thrown in the boat lake after passing his ticket and Mrs Mack asking him where he'd been....in the lake....with your clothes on....stupid boy...we we couldn't breathe with laughing, and brickhead jumping off the bus early and rolling down the street head first. Happy days


----------



## RonSew

Quiney said:


> Hi Sparkie
> 
> I was racking my brains for the two wardens at the Dorchester - thanks.
> 
> Yep, that me in the group, missing names, John Strickland, Eric Elliot, Maurice Lyons (I went to secondaty school with Maurice) Graham Bassnett, Graham Allison, Bill Dow.
> 
> I'll send you a PM
> 
> John


steve Hallam, Andy Thompson, licker Smith, critchley, Pete Graham, Eddie Balderchino...Eddie it's yer mamma was the cry...she used to ring every night. Where is Maurice anyway John....jailed maybe?. I look straight out of my scottish static holiday caravan at the isle of man many a night and imagine Graham stoned in a retired smokey haze.


----------



## RonSew

ianiie999 said:


> Looks like this thread has died but i want to add my name to this list for the hell of it. i attended 71 to 74 and had a great time. best regards to anyone who reads this.
> Ian Partington(Thumb)


ian last I heard of u someone said u were working at prestwick or something on the aviation side.....all the lads still remember u as a morse key legend....is it a machine or is it human?.....had u a few times on the BP net then lost touch. Rgds Ron


----------



## RonSew

*Giri*



oca999 said:


> Wow what memories from the 1960 s..remember hughie mcgurk..captain carruthers.. but who was the teacher who taught us morse code? Always had a glass of milk on his desk...he spent hours with us sending..best bent wire trees...passed my 2nd class and radar andcwent to work for marconi marine...sailing with souters, city line, ben line..everrards and was sparky when the hans knuppell hit the hamilton trader at Liverpool bar, also kuwait shipping co. Was in digs at mrs baxters st peters place fleetwood. All the best


I owe Hughie mcgurk, Don Bee, Abbo and Steve Musgrave a big Debt for my cushy life today. I'd kiss their shoes if I Ever met them again.


----------



## Quiney

RonSew said:


> You left me out you swine.....still Ive watched u all from the long grass for years......good to see your still as active as ever on social media.....Ron


At our age it was lucky I could remember those I did mention. Either that or I was keeping your name off social media as I seem to remember you use to get banned (Jester)

Hope you're OK Ron, I'm PM you.


----------



## Purser52

sparkie2182 said:


> Rose Dollah(Singapore)... Mel Jamieson.....Eugene Koskew (?)......Graham Hulse. ......Bob Faragher......Bernie Prior.......
> Bob Heyhurst......Lindsay Gribben.....Steve Spendlove........Fred Newby....ex rfa.
> 
> All mid 1970s......


Sorry - I only just saw this thread. I sailed with Graham Hulse at P&O Ferries Portsmouth where he was ETO when he was funding an IT degree at Portsmouth University. He’d been an RO with P&O / Princess Cruises before that. Later I worked with him in Oman when we were both shore based with the Royal Yacht Squadron there. Whilst there I went to his wedding at the British Embassy in Muscat. Latterly he was an ETO Superintendent at MOL tankers based in London so we’d meet up most weeks for a pint. Sadly Graham died aged only 59 a few years ago. He was a true gent and always the best company.


----------



## ianiie999

RonSew said:


> ian last I heard of u someone said u were working at prestwick or something on the aviation side.....all the lads still remember u as a morse key legend....is it a machine or is it human?.....had u a few times on the BP net then lost touch. Rgds Ron


Well. Haven’t had a look here for a while. I would like to echo the sentiments made to the staff. Especially hughie mcgurk. (Spelling ??). Anyway, without him I would not have passed. A star. 
For Ron, mr Sewell it’s really good to hear your still kicking. Hope all is well with your family.
Yes, I ended up in air traffic control. 4 years with BP then 4 with Silver Line. Then, After a few years on the oil rigs out of Aberdeen. Moved to Ayrshire and joined NATS as a systems engineer. Retired on May Day 2016. Thought that was just magic ? 
Had a great time with NATS as a shift working Engineer providing all the comms and radars etc to the controllers. Letting me retire at 60 was just the job too. I was on shift during all the big events like Lockerbie and the twin towers. ?. Maybe I’m the problem ?. 
Just looking after grand children and parents now. Still I get gold 3 days a week. 
Regards to everyone who passed through Fleetwood and can remember the good times. Also hi to anyone who may have done the MED at Southampton. That was hard......


----------



## ianiie999

Hi again,
Just noticed RonSew mention Eddie Balderchino. Eddie and I we good friends but we lost touch during the first gulf war. He went into gulf and never came back!!! Spoke just before he went in but he never got back to me. Anyone know his fate?? All these names from the past. Good to see them.


----------



## Phil Rogers

I left FNC 1971 and joined BP, with them for 18 years. FYI I believe Don Bee, Abbo and Richard Rhimes have now Crossed the Bar. The RFA morse teacher was Bob Abrams if my memory serves me right. Have not seen Ray Pilgrim or Steve Musgrave for a couple of years. Still only live a mile from the college and been on a couple of visits since leaving, some big changes since I was there.


----------



## Quiney

Phil Rogers said:


> I left FNC 1971 and joined BP, with them for 18 years. FYI I believe Don Bee, Abbo and Richard Rhimes have now Crossed the Bar. The RFA morse teacher was Bob Abrams if my memory serves me right. Have not seen Ray Pilgrim or Steve Musgrave for a couple of years. Still only live a mile from the college and been on a couple of visits since leaving, some big changes since I was there.


I also live a couple of miles from the college. Went to a talk at the museum, about the history of the college earlier this year - very interesting and amazing to hear bout how the college has moved with the times.


----------



## ianiie999

Another name from my time at FNC was Steven Lamb. Big and hairy and great fun. Remember the Carla Gran? Having our dance and booze do’s. I’m very sad to find out he passed away in April this year. He had been working in the North Sea on a supply boat. RIP Lamby 
Ian


----------



## RonSew

*Memory lane*



ianiie999 said:


> Another name from my time at FNC was Steven Lamb. Big and hairy and great fun. Remember the Carla Gran? Having our dance and booze do’s. I’m very sad to find out he passed away in April this year. He had been working in the North Sea on a supply boat. RIP Lamby
> Ian


Just noticed ian your post on steve lamb, can't believe that. I let him share my bedsit with me opposite the Jolly Roger for a while when we were doing the radar. Used to teach him stuff and blow me if he didn't go and pass that time around. He didn't do the radar as he felt he'd taken that long passing he needed to earn some money so he was off to sea in a flash. He'd earned it. I was lucky enough to retire at 55. Left in 84 after 10years of it and did 26 years with group4 and ADT technical division on electronic security(easystreet compared to an MRGC).....I'm just coming up for official retirement now in February ....paperwork's just arrived this week.....time flys. Lived in Penrith since 80's as it was where mam and dad were from but they're all gone now so having holidayed for 25 years along that Galloway coast bought a big static caravan there in April this year at WestBarr just above Port William near Stranraer ( it's on Facebook and net) mostly for the Bass fishing which is bliss but it's the land that time forgot so we love it. Intend to try and do 50/50 between there and Penrith as it's onl 2hours from here. Other than that both my lads are 30+ and grandsons 10 now. Joined 2 gun clubs 10years ago so have done a lot of rifle shooting and even taught firearms handling for 3 years. Getting ready to spend Xmas at the van and luckily still well mobile and healthy. Pete Graham lives near me but haven't bumped into him in sainsbury recently cos he usually has some info on spendlove and co as he was part of that crowd. Met that Linda who was doing the sparks course at her house near Kendal a few years back, she married a mate and went to sea that way then they had a static caravan business on the A6 near shap for a few years.....dunno what they're doing now. I see John quines on here, he's been in touch last couple of days and is usually good for info. Graham Allison was working for I.o.m harbour board and u can see Graham Basnett on Facebook, he doesn't look much different unlike the rest of us?. Do keep in touch and I'll post u anybits of info I pick up in future.....all the best mate...Ron


----------



## PeteGraham

Hi Ian
I’ve just joined SN. I met Ronnie this afternoon and told me there were some of the old FNC gang on here. It’s good to see you are alive and kicking.
Little did we know back then what a great future we were being given.
You mentioned Eddie going to the gulf. He was in digs with us on London Street. Did he go out there with the Merch or some other outfit?

Pete Graham


----------



## ianiie999

Hay Pete
We pm’d about Eddie but it just occurred to me that you must live close to Ronnie if u met up. Then I re read Ron’s post and saw that u do. North lakes is nice. Maybe if I’m coming past in the van we could all meet in a pub for lunch somewhere. I’m tied to school hols mostly but often get a long weekend off so I’ll pm you both if I’m heading past and maybe I’ll do an overnighter in a local camp site. 
You and Ron keep safe and regards to anyone else reading this who may remember us. 
&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## sylvesterheng

I Did my COC 1 (Master FG) from Oct 1976 to April 1977
Exams in LIverpool May 1977
Cheers, Sylvester Heng


----------



## Winmar

I just randomly visited this thread to see if there was any deck officers I knew on it. Then I noticed a couple of posts mentioning Lamby. Lamby became a good friend on SN as we were both Man Utd fans. There are a lot of posts by Lamby on the Football Focus thread going back. It was very sad when he passed and although we never actually met I had the greatest possible respect for the lad for the brave and dignified way he dealt with his illness and treatment. He never moaned and continuously praised his carers and nurses. One of the good guys. I hope this is helpful?


----------



## PeteGraham

I was at Fleetwood with Lamby, he was a great character. Reading this is really heartening
Thanks


----------



## niggle

sparkie2182 said:


> Rose Dollah(Singapore)... Mel Jamieson.....Eugene Koskew (?)......Graham Hulse. ......Bob Faragher......Bernie Prior.......
> Bob Heyhurst......Lindsay Gribben.....Steve Spendlove........Fred Newby....ex rfa.
> 
> All mid 1970s......


I well remember Rose who was living with Mel Jamison and used to drink at The Mount if I remember correctly. I was in same class as Bernie Prior and Ray Faragher both ex RN then were both prison officers at Haverigg prison in ***bria. Bernie had the radio theory knowledge and Ray had the morse covered from his time in RN. Bob Hayhurst was in same class. Other classmates were Ronnie Draper, Dave Barlow (from Bolton) there was another Dave Barlow from Preston who was at same school as me but died a while back. Also there was Dave Bradshaw from the Midlands and Frankie Emerson from Brighton.


----------



## sparkie2182

"Ray Faragher"

Bob Faragher.....Niggle.
Still active in the Barrow submariners association.
Mostly all remembered......Bernie and Bob H.......I'm a bit confused by the two Barlow's......sorry one has crossed the bar.
A glance at the modern FNC website confirms my intention never to revisit......it's totally different now.
I did all my training there and returned a lecturer many years later.....I want to remember her as she was.

"The Mount" was indeed our watering hole of choice......."Boddies Bitter".......I wouldnt mind revisiting there.



Happy days

All the best.


----------



## niggle

Hi Sparkie2182.

Certainly agree college very different now pass it often going into Fleetwood from my home in Preston. Dave Barlow 1 was in same group as me with main lecturer being Dave Larter along with Bernie P and Bob F, Dave Barlow 2 was in different group that was doing higher level City and Guilds in parallel with MRGC. I remembered later after posting that one member of our group was called Frankie Emerson-Smith, forgot his full name. Ronnie Draper is still around Cleceleys area. I don't know if he went to sea but now runs an electrical business. Dave Barlow 1 went to sea but eventually ended up at GCHQ. As for remainder I don't have any info. I went to see with ITT Marine and spent most of my time on Blue Star and ACT vessels but also had a few other outings including Esso, Bank Line Albright and Wilson. Good to hear Bob F is still alive and kicking, both he and Bernie being older and wiser than the rest of us were a mature influence on the group, happy days.


----------



## sparkie2182

" older and wiser than the rest of us were a mature influence"

Said with "tongue in cheek" I think?????



Many thanks for the update, Niggle.
Dave Barlow1 I remember......I wonder what happened to Rose and the others.
Every time I was in Singapore I wondered if she was just " around the corner"

Best regards.


----------



## Quiney

By ITT doe you mean IMRC? I was with them and they had Blue Star, Esso and laterly Bank Line.



niggle said:


> Hi Sparkie2182.
> 
> Certainly agree college very different now pass it often going into Fleetwood from my home in Preston. Dave Barlow 1 was in same group as me with main lecturer being Dave Larter along with Bernie P and Bob F, Dave Barlow 2 was in different group that was doing higher level City and Guilds in parallel with MRGC. I remembered later after posting that one member of our group was called Frankie Emerson-Smith, forgot his full name. Ronnie Draper is still around Cleceleys area. I don't know if he went to sea but now runs an electrical business. Dave Barlow 1 went to sea but eventually ended up at GCHQ. As for remainder I don't have any info. I went to see with ITT Marine and spent most of my time on Blue Star and ACT vessels but also had a few other outings including Esso, Bank Line Albright and Wilson. Good to hear Bob F is still alive and kicking, both he and Bernie being older and wiser than the rest of us were a mature influence on the group, happy days.


----------



## niggle

Hi Quiney, 

Yes I was with IMRC August 76 till July 87 finally paying off on Monas Queen at Fleetwood. I used to see Steve Musgrave at Blackpool and Flyde college at Bispham quite often in 1990's when I was working for Canon UK as we had quite a lot of kit in the college including FNC so visited there as well.

On a slightly different slant whilst I was doing my radar ticket they were starting to build the accomodation block that faces the roundabout and every time they were using the pile drivers we had to time practical work with meter probes in the radar guts as whole building shuddered. I was told that the open end of the original U shaped building has the concrete link to keep the building together and the whole college was built on one large concrete raft as very sandy/poor ground.


----------



## sparkie2182

........and was built "wrong way round"......."Open End" should face Eros on his roundabout.

According to legend.


----------



## nautibuoy42

Hi Folks, Bit before your time, or most of you, what ever happened to the old Fleetwood Navigation School in Station Rd, I was there in 1957 for pre sea training as a cadet/apprentice, was it pulled down or used for some other purpose?? Regards, Glyn.


----------



## Charlieboy67

sparkie2182 said:


> Any Takers?????????????????????


If anyone remembers Danny Wood at the college 1969-1971 on the radio officers course (specials) and worked on the trawlers out of Fleetwood, I am afraid to let you know I attended Danny's funeral today with Steve Ogden. Sad but he's Crossed the bar. Charlie


----------



## nautibuoy42

Eric Walter said:


> *Fleetwood Navigation School*
> 
> I did my pre-sea at Fleetwood Navigation School 1963/64. At that time the school was situated in a building on Station Road, just off Dock Street. The radio lads used an annexe in an old school which I think was on Blakiston Street.
> The head of the school was Captain Carruthers. Other staff were Roger Scholes, Bruce Taylor, and Neil Robertson. Another popular member of staff was 'Jed' Stone who looked after the trawler lads but taught us ropework. A less popular member of staff was John Shaw, a non-seafarer, who took us for maths and physics.
> Cadets I remember were Brian Raven of Irlam who joined Manchester Liners, Sid Barnish and ? Bates (Bibby Line) of Preston, ? Worthington of Carleton, near Blackpool, Norman ? of Derby and ? ? of Wrea Green (South American Saint). At the time the main focus of attention was the "Burridge Blonde" who worked in Burridge's cafe and newsagents which was frequented by the lads.
> 
> I returned in 1968 to do my Second Mates. By then the new college had opened at Broadwater. I think it was called Lancashire Nautical College in those days and the lads focus of attention was now one of the young secretaries (brunette with gorgeous eyes) who worked at the college.
> 
> Happy days
> 
> Eric Walter


Hi Eric, I was there in 1957 pre sea training, Cpt McFarlane was the principal at that time, Cpt Carruthers was seamanship tutor, Cpt Trickett was signals & ship construction, we went to Fleetwood Grammar school for physics & maths, great times, I had digs at the Wave Crest b&b on the sea front opposite the pier during the week, and went home for the weekends, joined L & H as cadet in Jan 1958. Regards, Glyn


----------



## manannan

RonSew said:


> Funniest times at the Dorchester. Hearing Wiggys bunk bed collapse with his usual habit of running in and diving onto the bed ( the lads had fine tuned all the bolts). Black shoe polish on the toilet door handles in the morning when everyone was bustin for the loo. Watching the local skinheads fighting their way in thru the Dorchester's front door and Yank, Grebo and brickhead and co fighting them all back out again( over the local women). Watching Eric Elliot dripping wet having been thrown in the boat lake after passing his ticket and Mrs Mack asking him where he'd been....in the lake....with your clothes on....stupid boy...we we couldn't breathe with laughing, and brickhead jumping off the bus early and rolling down the street head first. Happy days





RonSew said:


> steve Hallam, Andy Thompson, licker Smith, critchley, Pete Graham, Eddie Balderchino...Eddie it's yer mamma was the cry...she used to ring every night. Where is Maurice anyway John....jailed maybe?. I look straight out of my scottish static holiday caravan at the isle of man many a night and imagine Graham stoned in a retired smokey haze.


hi Ron hope you see this. About 6 weeks ago I received a call from John Strickland after 50 years! They are sailing from Portsmouth to Scotland for a summer cruise and we met in Douglas Isle of Man last night. Had a great catch -up in the TT vibe. Hope to meet Tony Raiǹe when he visits from the USA later this year and we are returning home from France in our motorhome.
Just for the record, I gave up the **** about 17 years 5months 12days 3hours and 20 minutes ago!
Cheers Graham Allison.


----------



## RonSew

sparkie2182 said:


> i think that would be Ray Bisby , Quiney.
> 
> The Dorchester stalag was wardened by Bob Abrams (ex RAF) and Steve Musgrave.
> 
> My first college group was composed of Charlie Balshaw, Neil Brook (ex army) ,John Quine (maybe you), *** Strickland, Bill Dow, Tony Georgiou,*** Elliot
> **** Lyons (from southport) and a further cast of thousands.
> 
> feel free to send a PM if you wish Quiney.
> 
> best regards.........


Yank, Eddie baldercino( a cry of Eddie it’s yer mamma would go up when the phone rang every night about 7 when we did the 2 hours study thing) Bruno, hodge, greebo, oggie, Hallam, Graham, mrs Mac, marsden, and who can forget the fight with the skinheads


----------



## sparkie2182

Captain William Carruthers M.N. Extra Master
Croix de Guerre
1939-45 Star
Atlantic Star
Africa Star
Pacific Star
War Medal 1939-45






Carruthers, William - TracesOfWar.com







www.tracesofwar.com





The 2nd officer on the Felix Roussel for fifteen months was Mr William Carruthers, a lifelong seaman, whose time on the ship occurred during several of its most dangerous voyages.
William had left school at age fourteen, went to sea on a trawler to Iceland by age fifteen and became an Able Seaman by seventeen. With the start of World War Two came further adventures including time as Chief on the Egyptian vessel Tiaf and the Bantria (Cunard). Then came the Felix Roussel acting as the Liaison Officer for the troops. After leaving the Felix Roussel in 1943 William obtained his Master Mariner's ticket at age 29, and joined the Queen Elizabeth as Senior Second Officer, and later as First Officer on the Ile de France and the Ascania. He came ashore in 1947 and taught at the Navigation School at Fleetwood, Lancashire and later became Principal and built the Fleetwood Nautical College.



https://www.derbysulzers.com/shipfelix.html











William Carruthers Obituary (2009) - Fleetwood Weekly News


View William Carruthers's obituary, send flowers and sign the guestbook.



www.legacy.com





Captain William "Charlie" Carruthers. R.I.P.


----------



## RonSew

ianiie999 said:


> *i remember the old days too...*
> 
> Looks like this thread has died but i want to add my name to this list for the hell of it. i attended 71 to 74 and had a great time. best regards to anyone who reads this.
> Ian Partington(Thumb)


Ian we are trying to organise a get together at the north Euston on 2nd Oct contact me at [email protected] gmail.com


----------



## RonSew

ianiie999 said:


> *i remember the old days too...*
> 
> Looks like this thread has died but i want to add my name to this list for the hell of it. i attended 71 to 74 and had a great time. best regards to anyone who reads this.
> Ian Partington(Thumb)


Trying to contact you Ian over our class of 74 reunion Oct 2nd at north Euston


----------

